# CoDeSys  Baustein in Ablaufsprache



## shiznit (16 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem,dass wenn ich einen neuen Baustein in Ablaufsprache öffnen will,steht im AS-Diagramm neben dem "Init-Fenster" ein "N" und "action_1" und ich kann die Variablen nicht initialisieren.Wie bekomme ich das weg und wofür is das gut?


----------



## L.T. (19 August 2010)

Das bekommst du weg wenn du "IEC-Schritte benutzen" deaktivierst.

Möglichkeit 1: Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste in dein Ablaufsprache Baustein und entferne die Auswahl bei "IEC-Schritte benutzen"

Möglichkeit 2: Oben in der Symbolleiste befinden sich die Symbole für Schritt Transition danach, davor Paralleschritt..... und ganz rechts ein Symbol mit genau deinem beshriebene Zeichen. Da draufklicken. 

Wenn du nun einen Baustein anlegst sollte das "Problem" behoben sein.

Gruß L.T.


----------

